# [ZEIT] WhatsApp-Alternative: Kriminologe warnt vor Kik-Messenger



## Newsfeed (28 Februar 2014)

​ Der Kik-Messenger lässt anonyme Chats zu. Dadurch zieht er auch pädophile Sexualtäter an, warnen Kriminologen und Jugendschützer vor der WhatsApp-Alternative.

Weiterlesen...


----------

